# Sig P229



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a super redhawk 44 mag listed for sale on another site. A guy offered up a Sig 229 two tone with night sights for trade. He says it has less than 20 rounds through it. Its a 40 cal. Most of my handguns are Springfields. Can anyone tell me anything about the Sigs? Does this sound like a good trade? I hadnt even thought about trading it, was looking for a cash sale but there is something about that Sig that intrigues me for some reason. Part of the reason I am letting the 44 go is I just dont shoot it because the ammo is so expensive. I have other .40's I shoot quite a bit so adding another shouldnt affect my ammo cost too much. What do you guys think?


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have heard good things about Sig firearms while looking through reviews when I was in the market for a pistol. I HAVE NOT personally fired a P229 so I can't give you hands on advice. 

If I was in your situation, I wouldn't trade if I already had a .40. I'm the kind of guy that likes to have one of everything and not three of the same, but that's me though you may be different. The benefit of having the same calibers is that the ammo is more universal like you have already suggested.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/430601935


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can vouch for the sig. I have both of the pistols you are talking about... the super readhawk and the sig. 

Granted I am partial to the semi-auto.... but it is my opinion that you are coming out on the sweet part of the deal.

If you don;t like the sig... I would always take it off your hands! 
 For the right price... or course!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I made the trade yesterday evening. I couldnt post cause the site was down. I love the way this gun feels and points. Cant wait to get it to the range.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Sig Mosquito ( same as the 226 but in .22LR) Probably one of the best pistols I've ever shot. Planning on investing in a 226 really soon. Sig is deffinitly up there with any glock,springfield,beretta or any other quality pistol if not better! I'd say you made the right move.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I havnt shot this gun yet but just handleing it, I feel the quality is much better than a Glock or Springfield. I dont think I can even compare this Sig to those. I own a couple different Springfields and love em but they feel like toy cap guns compared to this!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Too late now but you need to watch out for someone swapping a stolen gun for a "clean" gun. A Chesterland Gunshop was recently broken into for the 3rd time and they took about 50 handguns.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have the guys name, address, DL #, licence plate #, email and make and model of his pick up. I dont think hes unloading a stolen handgun knowing I have all his personal info. Besides, you run that risk in any private gun sale including gun shows and possibly this site. I'm not buying guns with filed serial numbers either.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin gun, heard good things about them but never had the chance to shoot one.


----------

